# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  دانلود مستندات لاراول 4.1

## <? Masoud ?>

می خوام مستندات لاراول 4.1 رو از سایت اون دانلود کنم. با نرم افزار httrack یه کپی از لینک http://laravel.com/docs میگیرم اما هر کاری میکنم واسه لاراول 4.0 دانلود میشه.کسی راهی بلدی 4.1 دانلود شه؟ یا اینکه اگه دارین برا دانلود بزارین!

----------


## <? Masoud ?>

دوستان اگه مستندات آفلاین لارا 4.1 رو دارید اشتراک بذارید لطفا

----------


## rezakho

فقط به خاطر تو!

سورس سایت اصلی
https://github.com/laravel/website

سورس داکیومنت ها
https://github.com/laravel/docs

البته یکم باید با هم کانفیگشون کنی، سخت نیست :)

----------


## <? Masoud ?>

با markdownpad یه کاریش کردم. اما اگه نسخه ی آفلاین داکیومنتها پیدا میشد بهتر بود,لینک هم بودن!

----------


## rezakho

؟؟؟
متوجه نشدم
همه چیز آماده هست، همون سایت اصلی روی لوکال میاد بالا، بدون هیچ تغییر و دردسری!

----------


## metal gear solid 4

شاید منظورشون نوع chm مستنداته. ممکنه این به دردتون بخوره. البته نمیدونم چقدر به روز هست.
https://github.com/andyhu/laravel-4-doc-chm

----------


## <? Masoud ?>

منظورم چیزی مثل مستندات codeigniter بود که تو یه پوشه با فرمت html به هم لینکن هست,که پیدا نشد!

----------


## tux-world

تو این لینک که گفتن بهتون. تست کردید؟

----------


## <? Masoud ?>

> تو این لینک که گفتن بهتون. تست کردید؟


آره خب دانلود کردم الانم از همونا دارم استفاده می کنم. ولی فرمتشون md هست که با نرم افزار markdownpad بازشون میکنم,فایل ها هم به یکدیگه لینک نیستن.
من یه چی مثل مستندات آفلاین codeigniter یا fuelphp میخواستم.

----------


## rezakho

> آره خب دانلود کردم الانم از همونا دارم استفاده می کنم. ولی فرمتشون md هست که با نرم افزار markdownpad بازشون میکنم,فایل ها هم به یکدیگه لینک نیستن.
> من یه چی مثل مستندات آفلاین codeigniter یا fuelphp میخواستم.


خوب دقیت نکردید من چی گفته بودم!
اون 2 تا لینک، یکی سایت و دیگری داکیومنت هست، که وقتی با هم کانفیگش میکنی، همون سایت میاد بالا، مطالب هم به هم لینک هستند، خودش md ها رو پارز میکنه و همون سایت اصلی رو نمایش میده.

----------


## <? Masoud ?>

تو کانفیگش هم یه راهنمایی بکن ما رو!
سایت میاد بالا اینو میاره :*Warning: require(C:\xampp\htdocs\larasite\bootstrap/../vendor/autoload.php)

*بعد composer update میزنم چند تا پکیج رو نصب میکنه وسطش اررور میده  :

Failed to download symfony/filesystem from dist: The "https://api.github.com/repos/symfony/Filesystem/zipball/fe66eed49c7bbfc312978ef0f86e490127a345b2" file cou
ld not be downloaded:

پینگ هم میزنم به https://api.github.com که هیچی دیگه,به لطف فیلترنتمون  :ناراحت:

----------


## iraitc

با سلام . دوستان عزیزم 
مستندات لاراول به زبان گویای فارسی از این به بعد در سایت آموزشی *لارابوک* قابل دسترس خواهد بود .  

http://larabook.ir/docs/5.0

همچنین ما در حال حاضر درحال تکمیل کردن بخش های مختلف مستندات هستیم . و این مستندات  بدون هیچ کم و کاستی به زبان گویای فارسی ترجمه شده اند .

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

> پینگ هم میزنم به https://api.github.com که هیچی دیگه,به لطف فیلترنتمون


دستور ping  باید بهش domain یا ip بدید نه sub domain. مثلا بدید ping api.github.com هیچ وقت پینگ نمیکنه. خروجی زیر

mehrdad@msb:~$ ping api.github.com 
PING api.github.com (192.30.252.124) 56(84) bytes of data.
^C
--- api.github.com ping statistics ---
17 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 16011ms


mehrdad@msb:~$ ping github.com 
PING github.com (192.30.252.130) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from github.com (192.30.252.130): icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=505 ms
64 bytes from github.com (192.30.252.130): icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=490 ms
64 bytes from github.com (192.30.252.130): icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=559 ms
^C
--- github.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 3 received, 25% packet loss, time 3000ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 490.087/518.164/559.269/29.707 ms




همچنین هیچ فیلتری نیست و این مسیر api.github.com باز میشه.
مشکل در نبود library یا وصل بودن اون library به کشورهایی که ایران تحریم هست.

----------

